# Blood Parrot Cichlids & tank mates



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

So, I think i've decided on a fish I like, the blood parrot cichlid. There's 4 in a tank at the store, 3" long, that are a rich red/orange color, and extremely friendly. I was going to get those 4, and possibly 2-3 more, with 3-4 suckers and 3-4 catfish, for my 75gal. The catfish get 8-10" per the book thing, i forget the exact breed, they're 2" now. and the suckers are nothing special. But i'm having a hard time finding desirable ph levels and proper care of the fish. If anyone could chime in it would be appreciated.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

Since Blood Parrots have a big bio-load, I would suggest getting 2-3 for a 75 gallon (With the right filtration). You could possibly squeeze in a small-medium size pleco (i.e. A Bristlenose pleco or a Rubberlip). I would not do a common pleco though, they can get around 1'-2' long.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I currently have a Aquaclear 110/500, which i'm told is a very good bio filter. I was hoping to have more than 4 fish. There's a few pleco's there that list a max size of 6", so i'm guessing they're not hte common type.

On a semi-unrelated note, Regenesis was a badass show, one of my favorites.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are wanting at least 4, keep the pleco out of the stock. Also, your filtration only provides 500 GPH (Up to 50 gallons) and you need around 700-750 GPH on a 75 gallon tank (You could just add another AC110 and that will give you a total of 1000 GPH).


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I just happen to have another AC110... on my 72gal. I was thinking I might want to upgrade to a canister type. I was thinking pleco to clean the bottom, as I read that the bloody parrots are messy eaters and drop a lot of stuff, so I wanted to have something to keep the bottom somewhat clean. It's a gravel bottom. I had visited a house once that had a 125gal that had a variety of cichlids, about 12 or so, so I thought that a 75 would be ok for 4-6. Again I don't know what i'm doing exactly, still very new to this and only know what i read and observe. I do know the cichlids have been in the tank at petsmart for a month, the same 4, and it's maybe 15gal, which is obviously not ideal but still. How do they house fish that need bigger living space in such tiny space, and somehow remain healthy?

Also when they talk about changing water, how does one go about doing that? Do i need to have a seperate tub to hold the water to prep?


----------



## lesterpwoh (May 9, 2011)

why does my parrots fish always hide at the side can any of u giv me ideas to make them nt hide at the side????


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Parrots are very shy at first. It may take them a month or so to get used to their new surroundings. Once they do though, they are very friendly and love to hang at the front of the tank and watch!


----------



## mrouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the threads and posts on Parrots. I am trying to become more a 'smarter' Parrot person. Thanks for any and all info. I know I am over stocked, not by choice, circumstances, but right now they are small enough and are so happy happy happy, loving the interaction. I will face issues later I am sure if all stay with me, 5 in a 55 gal tank. But right now they are playing and visiting and showing their delightful personalities!


----------

